# Will my betta hurt my new Oto catfish?



## Missytoe (Sep 21, 2017)

My betta has been alone for 3 months now. Today I bought just one Oto catfish. He’s quite active and my betta is being a bit of a jerk. Lol. He is sneaking up behind him flaring, getting right up to his face, then chases him off. The catfish doesn’t seem to care less about my betta. Will he get used to the catfish or can he hurt him? I don’t want anything to happen to either of them. They are the only fish in a 5 gallon, there are 2 hideouts, moss balls and 2 live plants to hide in. 

I may be just paranoid here. I’ve never had experience with a catfish and never had issues keeping previous betta’s with other fish. 

Thanks!


----------



## Missytoe (Sep 21, 2017)

It’s ok. Talked to a friend who is very experienced. Oto should be fine. Thanks.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Remember to keep an eye on the two. 
Your betta is deciding whether the Oto is a threat or not. It could turn either way, so if you notice the Oto has chunks of fin or flesh missing Separate them immediately! Your betta is essentially an aquatic wolf, and the oto is a sheep; the betta can decide to kill your Oto, or he could have the personality of a dog and not care about the Oto.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Your friend is wrong. Oto are shoaling fish and not loners like Betta. They need at least six of their own kind for comfort, health and a normal lifespan. Sorry to say but a single Oto is ignoring basic species needs and shortens their lives. If you want to do what is right you will either rehome the Oto or get at least a 10 gallon and five more.


----------



## Missytoe (Sep 21, 2017)

I was told by people who had a single Oto in their tank it should be fine. I’ve been watching them and even though Oto is fast my betta is relentless. Decided to take him back today and unfortunately he died right before my eyes. Just all of a sudden started swimming weird and was gone. I feel terrible. I will not listen to anyone other than people here. People at the store where I got him said he would be fine. I don’t want anything to die under my care, even a little fish. So, where do I do from here. I need something to help with my algae, now I am afraid to put anything in with my betta. He seems very territorial. 

Just so everyone knows, my betta seemed to ignore him today. I had made the decision to take the Oto back, I left them together because like I said my betta was ignoring him. When I saw him flaring at the Oto, I said ok, time to get him out, left the room to get the net and when I got back in I saw him swimming weird and then pass on. It was that fast and I had no indication he was in real trouble or stress for hours previous. I just feel so bad.


----------



## blackbirds (Oct 4, 2017)

Unfortunately we all make mistakes, I'm really sorry that your Oto died. The important thing now is to try to take it as a teaching moment and learn what you can from it so you can keep doing better and avoid similar situations in the future. 

A few things that you could take away from this:
- Do your own research before you buy (remember that fish store employees' job is to sell you stuff, whether it's a tank kit that's way too small or a fish that won't thrive in your current tank, so take anything they say with a very large grain of salt- a rock even  Don't be afraid to leave the store and come back after you've researched.
- On that note, take anecdotal evidence with a grain of salt as well. My grandmother visited her banker not long ago and the woman proudly showed her a small vase on her desk with a lily and a betta fish that she said didn't need food or water changes or anything other than to eat the lily roots. Sigh.
- Avoid assigning human feelings to fish. With the amount of personality that they have, sometimes we start assigning our feelings to our fish, ie. 'oh he looks lonely in there, i should probably get more fish' when in reality bettas tend to be loners, unlike us. If and when there are exceptions to this, they're generally the exception and not the rule.
- If you do get a new fish, have an evacuation plan for in case things go south, like a small quarantine tank.

For the algae issue, have you posted your water parameters? If not, there's a form on this site that you can use that will give people a better idea of what's going on with your water/filtration/etc. From what I've seen so far (and I'm pretty darn new to this myself), generally light levels and the water are the two big things to check if there's a lot of algae in a tank.

I would feel really sad and upset too, but just do your best and keep learning and you'll do really well. You care about your fish, which is more than can be said for a lot of pet stores, so just couple that with more knowledge and your fish-keeping experiences will get better and better!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry about your Oto but as blackbirds said you followed advice and did your best.

How long do you leave the lights on? If they are on more than eight hours per day or if the tank is in a window that could be your algae problem. I wound up depending on timers and set mine for eight-on/16-off.


----------



## Missytoe (Sep 21, 2017)

Thank you Blackbirds and Russell. 

I test my water every time I do a water change. My parameters are fine. The algae started after putting in my Anubius and java fern. I also have a few moss balls too. I am wondering if it is from switching my tanks. A few weeks ago I switched over all my water, gravel, ornaments and even filters from a 3.5g to a 5g. Even though the water has tested well since the switch, could my new tank have cycled again causing the algae? It started after my tank ran for a week.

My tanks light is not on longer than 8hrs. Possibly 6-8 and some days less depending on my shift work.

I never intended to have anything in with my betta. Even though people try to pressure me to get ghost shrimp and such. Years ago I had a 20g with a betta and a community of fish. I’ve been out of the fish thing for a long time, until I laid eyes on my guy. I knew he had attitude, now I know how much. The algae is a pain, I may just deal with it for a while longer and see if it gets better. 

This was definitely a learning moment. I am constantly learning and trying to educate myself on this fish thing.  It’s a great thing there are forums like this. I will be doing my research, definitely before getting any other fish. Also, I will check in here as well.

Funny a couple of guys at the fish store were shocked when I brought the Oto back. They actually have running tanks with Otis and betta’s together. I guess it was a learning experience for them as well.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have Oto in my Betta community tanks of 10 gallons and above. But each is a shoal of at least six. Unfortunately, you've seen the problem with only having one or two of a shoaling species: They stress and die. It's a hard lesson and I learned it the same way you did back when I started my first Betta community tank.

I would black out the tank; i.e., leave the lights off for a week. It won't bother your Betta at all and it won't hurt the plants you have as they are low-light. BTW, Marimo are a form of algae.  Once the algae is gone I would add some fast-growing stem plants. I like Narrow Leaf Anacharis, Cabomba, Wisteria and Ceratophyllum submersum (Soft Hornwort). The Cabomba needs higher light and Anacharis does better in temps 78 or lower. Hornwort does not develop roots so should never be planted or it will rot.


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

Have you considered getting a nerite snail to control algae?


----------



## Missytoe (Sep 21, 2017)

Russell, what about the night light? Can I have that on for a bit while I’m home?

I definitely will add some of those plants you suggested. Should I remove a moss ball? I have 3 in there.

I have considered a nerite. At this point I’m a bit worried about putting anything in there with him.

He seems happy. Had a long work shift and he was a busy bee while I was gone. Came home to find this bubble nest!


----------

